# Mens vs. Womens Field boots



## belong2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,
I have a very hard to fit foot size (11) and usually need a wide calf. I'm looking for a pair of used field boots and have not had much luck (tried craigslist, ebay, amazon, tacktrader, etc). I've seen some mens field boots that would fit me, but I wasn't sure how the fit/look would be different. Does anyone know what the differences are?
Thanks so much! I'm a college student and just can't pay $200+ for new boots!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Subbing to this thread. I have mega wide calves (size 8.5-9 feet in women's) and have wondered the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

The difference in most male/female tall boots of the same brand/style are usually that the men's are taller and wider in both the calf and foot. In terms of look and aesthetics, no one will be able to tell that you are wearing a men's tall boot. For example, I have the opposite problem... small legs and calves, the only tall boots that fit me are ladies.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Take a look at the Ariat Monaco's:

http://www.ariat.com/English/Women/Footwear/TallBoots/MonacoFieldZip.html?color=BLACK_CALF

http://www.ariat.com/English/Men/Footwear/TallBoots/MonacoFieldZip.html?color=BLACK_CALF

You can't notice any difference between the women and the men.


----------



## belong2 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Ahh, thank you!
I think I might have actually found some in womens, they're a size 10 but supposedly Effinghams run large.
Thanks again!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

My friend has to buy mens field boots. They don't look any different, they fit her perfectly.


----------

